# Happenings in Business and Finance



## Autocrat (Nov 7, 2019)

What are some cool stories of the business world  that you know of? The rules are you at least post a picture(s) and maybe a link(s). 

Uber was founded and headed by Travick Kalanick. They had a group meeting they called a 'war room' before he was fired, and it's an apt name. 
A female passenger in India was raped. and their immediate reaction is to get a background check. They find she has AIDs from her hospital records, which is useless information so they never use it in a legal battle. They keep the info on hand just in case.




Uber bought a company called Otto - a driverless big rig company - in order to learn about self driving cars. A Google employee named Antthony Levandowski who stole Google IP before leaving the company to start Otto. It turns out Levandowski had been in contact with Uber and they planned to steal the IP together. Google spun off its driverless wing into it'a own company, Waymo, and it took Uber to court. A guy presiding over the case said something to the effect of 'this is the most evidence I've seen presented in my career
 (Google apparently watches their employees well — along with everyone else in the world). 




Around this same time, some whore that worked there quit her job because her manager got away with repeatedly hitting on to her, and she writes a MeToo of the company. In general the blog post speaks of a culture where someone would set their boss up, get them fired, and take the bosses job. A culture where getting ahead was prized above all else. Very toxic masculine. 
Travis Kalanick's both die in a boating accident and he takes some time off work and vows to change for the better when he comes back. He then get's a call from one of his investors, Bnechmak Capital, and invited to a hotel. At this hotel they essentially stage a coup for Uber and kick Travis, the man that built the company, out. They did a diversity hire for the new CEO.


----------



## TheBlueRogue (Nov 7, 2019)

This is why I short Uber every month.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Nov 14, 2019)

This one's pretty ubiquitous by now, but Fred Smith of FedEx took the company's last $5,000 and turned it into $32,000 by playing blackjack in Vegas.








						FedEx CEO Saved the Company Playing Blackjack
					

It's not everyday you hear about a Fortune 500 company being saved in Las Vegas, but then again, FedEx isn't an ordinary company.




					www.thestreet.com


----------

